# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Installing foxtel cable

## dabba

Hi 
Foxtel guy recently popped round and moved my foxtel box from one room to another, and as a result ran a new cable to a female connector coming out of the floorboards. Unfortunately since the new couch arrived, the missus wants to move the room around and have the tv/foxtel on the other wall!
I really begrudge calling the foxtel guy out again and paying the expense call out fees, so I'm more than happy to have a go myself (I have had experience as an electrician in the past and have no problems getting under the house to run the cable. 
i just wanted to confirm what the foxtel cable type is and connectors? Can you buy these from your local Bunnings or do you have to go to somewhere more specialized? Is a special tool required to terminate an end of the cable? 
The foxtel is supplied via cable (not satellite). 
thanks 
dab

----------


## PhilT2

I don't know what sort of coax Bunnings sells so I'm going to take a wild guess and say that there's a bit of a chance that it could be cheap crap. And technically it is illegal for an unlicenced person to do cabling. If sometime in the future it becomes legal for you to do this yourself then you could just measure how much cable you need then find a foxtel guy (at a wholesaler early monday morning is a good place to look) get him to cut the length you need and fit the connectors each end. Get a handful of clips to fix the cable to the timber if it runs underfloor. Just make sure you can get the cable complete with fitting through to where it needs to go. 
Otherwise you need to find somewhere that will sell crimpers, strippers, connectors and the amount of the right kind of cable you need to an unlicenced person. The cable is different to what most use for standard TV antennae installs.

----------


## Armers

Cable is RG6 Tri Sheald
Conenctors are Compression Connectors preferably PCT or PPC. 
Compression tool for either the PCT or the PPC. 
You can get RG6 Tri by the meter but be prepared to pay an arm leg and a testicle for it. The connectors you can buy as bags of 50... you might be able to get singles from jaycar, dunno not been there for a while.  
If your going to join it use a decent barrel join 5Ghz or higher (blue or green center)...  
Can't guarantee final single quality or picture at the end... Good luck! 
Cheers

----------

